

Petition to pre-emptively pardon Edward Snowden reaches goal of 100k signatures - gpvos
http://falkvinge.net/2013/06/22/petition-to-preemptively-pardon-ed-snowden-reaches-goal-of-100k-signatures/

======
Uperte
There is already discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5923444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5923444)

~~~
rory096
In fairness, gpvos bested me by a good 4 minutes!

